# Nissan Sentra 2015 transmission noise



## ipris20000 (Jun 1, 2016)

I have nissan sentra 2015 and it only goes 7000 miles. This car has noise with lurching when it goes to lower gear. The sounds like tick, tick... 
I took video from my driving and published on Youtube. 
The video link is below..
https://youtu.be/mWmNNtR9Vz0
If you increase the volume, you can hear the noise 3, 6, 15, 25, 33 sec. I went to nissan dealer many times about this problems but they always said it is normal conditions. Please give me comment on this noise.


----------

